# FreeBSD packet generator



## jamesr (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I have set up *F*reeBSD 8.2 stable on a i386 system to test out the HFSC scheduler in ALTQ of PF. I would like to run a software packet generator on this box to test/moonitor the output through the HFSC scheduler. 

I have noticed the following packet generators should run on FreeBSD i.e. Bit-Twist, Nemesis, Ostinato and AnetTest. 

What software packet generator is best to run on *F*reeBSD? Maybe there is a different one compared to the ones I listed. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with one of these generators.

Am I correct to believe that the packet generated traffic should go through ALTQ and the HFSC scheduler onto the external interface*?* 

Regards and thanks,

James


----------



## romeor (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
Try iperf


----------



## jamesr (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks romeor, *I*'ll give it a try.


----------

